# Gross Soggy-Doggy-Face



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

As the weather gets wetter, so does Saydee. She has this habit of stuffing her little snoot into the grass and the flower beds, searching for earthworms, slugs, and God knows what else. This habit produces an always dirty, always soggy-doggy-face. Add worms and she stinks, too.

She needs her whole face washed daily, and sometimes a few times a day! I try to rinse her beard by holding her over the sink and cupping the water in my hands. But she struggles and puts her front paws out and I never feel like I get her face clean, I just end up spreading water all over myself and the kitchen.

So I finally ordered that blueberry facial scrub by SPA that I've heard so much about on this forum. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to wash Saydee's face in an easier way? Sometimes I end up giving her a whole body bath even though her face is really the dirty part... 

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Maya - I wrote this in another thread (I couldn't live without my . . ) and just copied it from there. I am VERY familiar with the soggy face!! Trust me - it was a pain to keep her face from sticking like glue and not to mention the smell. Since her surgery, I only have to clean her face every 3 - 4 days - yippee!! It is still a "little" wet, but really not bad at all. Anyway, here is my step by step . . .

I do this at the kitchen sink. I have Gracie's front paws resting on the edge of the sink or counter. I kind of push her face forward into the sink area. She keeps her feet on counter because she doesn't want to get any wetter than she must. Anyway, here is the process:

1. I wet her face with my hands and fingers fairly well. This also helps tremendously in pushing back the hairs on top of her head so I can focus on her snout and the area under her eyes.

2. I use put water in the little medicine dropper and drip it over her face to make sure ALL hairs are thoroughly drenched. The medicine dropper works wonderfully (Thanks to Kara's idea) because it puts the water where you need it - very specifically.

3. I put a super tiny amount (I mean like pea size, but Gracie has a tiny, tiny snout) of Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub and work it through her problem area under her eyes and through her entire snout kind of rubbing it with my finger tips.

4. I take my Lil Paws double sided comb (or a flea comb would work) and comb through her hair with shampoo in it.

5. Some shampoo comes out with my fingers and water, but most comes out when I use the medicine dropper again. . . I drench the area and push the water out with my fingers repeatedly -rinsing it. I make sure the hair is squeaky when I finish so I can be sure all of the shampoo is out.

Most of the time it is just her face that is wet. Though, there are times she fights a bit more and her chest and front paws get a little wet, too. Hope this helps. It works great and really doesn't take much more than a few minutes.

Maya - hope this helps. It really doesn't get the rest of her wet. I dry her off with a paper towel and it is completely dry in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha, by time they are two and three...you won't even notice the dirty/smelly/soggy faces anymore. For a real quick wipe down, I use Earthbath wipes... I use these for dirty paws too and after they eat. If I don't have any, I put a tiny, tiny drop of shampoo on a paper towel and then really wet the paper towel and wipe down their snouts... Now, if they roll in poo...that requires a bath. 

I remember when Jas was a puppy and was taken out in the rain to do his biz before bed...he got put right in his crate-(I'm not having a soggy dog in my bed) Now they both climb right on up with us (not allowed under the covers though)


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Karen. I knew I'd seen your post somewhere on the forum but for the life of me I couldn't find it! When you have Gracie on the counter, do you have her lay down or is she standing? Is the medicine dropper you describe the kind with a rubber bulb on the end that draws the water up and squirts it out when you squeeze? Like a mini turkey baster?


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> Ha ha ha, by time they are two and three...you won't even notice the dirty/smelly/soggy faces anymore.


Missy
Yep, I remember letting my other dogs go for a long time between bathing. :biggrin1: The problem with Saydee is that she's such a licker and always wants to be in your face. Repulsive at times to say the least! Where do you get the Earthbath wipes? That sounds like a good touch-up product.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

They sell them at Petco. I get the unscented open it up- and add my own slight scent to it (spa white ginger cologne.) and a little more water... they go further if they are a bit wetter... In tick season, I add a little all natural tick repellent instead of the fragrance.

http://www.petco.com/product/100602/Earthbath-All-Natural-Grooming-Wipes.aspx

http://www.tickcontrol.com/tickguard/


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> They sell them at Petco. I get the unscented open it up- and add my own slight scent to it (spa white ginger cologne.) and a little more water... they go further if they are a bit wetter... In tick season, I add a little all natural tick repellent instead of the fragrance.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/100602/Earthbath-All-Natural-Grooming-Wipes.aspx
> 
> http://www.tickcontrol.com/tickguard/


Thanks Missy! That's a great idea to add your own scent. I used to spray my maltese with a "Egyptian Cotton" scented linen water after bath. Mmmmm....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Wipes are a must have! That is a great idea to add your own scent or some repellent! Roxie's beard doesn't seem to get too dirty or wet. And I didn't really think she was all that dirty after going out until a lighter colored hav visited us and they both played out in the backyard. He was filthy and Roxie, being black, didn't even LOOK like she needed to have her paws wiped down! So now I at least have an excuse as why my floors are always so dirty!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Thanks for the tips Karen. I knew I'd seen your post somewhere on the forum but for the life of me I couldn't find it! When you have Gracie on the counter, do you have her lay down or is she standing? Is the medicine dropper you describe the kind with a rubber bulb on the end that draws the water up and squirts it out when you squeeze? Like a mini turkey baster?


Maya - Gracie stands with her front paws in front of the sink while I hold her. My counter is lower than my sink, so it kind of stops her from going further. I push her body forward and her feet remain planted because she doesn't want to get any wetter than she needs to be. ound: Gracie is tiny though and I'm able to handle her in such a manner. Depending on Saydees size, you may want to have Saydee sit on the counter and hold her firmly in with your elbow and forearm instead of holding her. The same side you are holding her with - use that hand to guide her head. Then, use your other hand to wash with. Does that make sense?

The medicine dropper IS like a mini turkey baster - great analogy BTW!! I just keep squeezing the water in and squirting it on her face. I have the water continuously running - My BAD!!

I know Debra (Moxie) didn't seem to like the SPA product from what I read later in that thread. But I loved it - mostly because I knew it was mild enough to use everyday and it wouldn't irritate her skin. (VERY important when you are using it as much as I was.) Also - it left her white hair very white to where you couldn't really notice any tear staining. There really isn't alot of strong perfumey odor to it, which is good because it is meant for the head. Just my opinion anyway. I hope you like it. Please report back. I would like to know how it works for others.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Maya - Gracie stands with her front paws in front of the sink while I hold her. My counter is lower than my sink, so it kind of stops her from going further. I push her body forward and her feet remain planted because she doesn't want to get any wetter than she needs to be. ound: Gracie is tiny though and I'm able to handle her in such a manner. Depending on Saydees size, you may want to have Saydee sit on the counter and hold her firmly in with your elbow and forearm instead of holding her. The same side you are holding her with - use that hand to guide her head. Then, use your other hand to wash with. Does that make sense?
> 
> The medicine dropper IS like a mini turkey baster - great analogy BTW!! I just keep squeezing the water in and squirting it on her face. I have the water continuously running - My BAD!!
> 
> I know Debra (Moxie) didn't seem to like the SPA product from what I read later in that thread. But I loved it - mostly because I knew it was mild enough to use everyday and it wouldn't irritate her skin. (VERY important when you are using it as much as I was.) Also - it left her white hair very white to where you couldn't really notice any tear staining. There really isn't alot of strong perfumey odor to it, which is good because it is meant for the head. Just my opinion anyway. I hope you like it. Please report back. I would like to know how it works for others.


Thanks again Karen. My counter is flush with the sink, so I might have to get creative in that respect. You said the SPA product makes Gracie nice and white. You don't think it will lighten the part of Saydee's hair that's black, do you? I've been using baby shampoo because it doesn't lighten her hair or irritate her eyes but I think it's a little too drying which is why I ordered the SPA stuff.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Thanks again Karen. My counter is flush with the sink, so I might have to get creative in that respect. You said the SPA product makes Gracie nice and white. You don't think it will lighten the part of Saydee's hair that's black, do you? I've been using baby shampoo because it doesn't lighten her hair or irritate her eyes but I think it's a little too drying which is why I ordered the SPA stuff.


Maya - I'm not a chemist, so I can't tell you it wouldn't bleach her hair for sure. However, if I had a B/W hav - I would use it. If it would make you feel better, you could try it on another descrete part of her body. The ingredients are supposed to be mild according to the "all natural" store I bought it in. I can't imagine they would sell it if it had bleaching agents in it.

The ingredients listed are: Water, Mild Coconut Cleanser, Vanilla, Blue Berry, Actinidia, Chinesis (Kiwi) Extract, Vitamin E, White Tea Juice, Malva Sylvestris (Mallow) Extract, Ginger Root Extract

That looks pretty innocent to me, but again - I'm not a chemist. Also - it is a "facial scrub" and I don't think they would want harsh chemicals near their eyes. But maybe the ingredients are "naturally" bleaching. So sorry, I'm of no help.

Just thought - you could PM Debra (moxie) and see if it bleached Moxie's hair. She is a B/W. She might be able to tell you what she didn't like about it also. Let me know.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Karen. It sounds mild enough. I just asked because I once used some little eye pads for tear staining that made the black hair alongside the white turn a dark red color. That's why in her pictures even though she's not tear staining anymore, her face is a little red below her eyes!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Maya,

This is tangent to your question, but have you considered xpenning off a cleaner area for Saydee to play? You could let her into the rest of the yard under your supervision, etc. 

I have a large back patio xpenned off for the dogs - they stay much cleaner and it is less frustrating for me. But I am a clean freak. Once we relandscape, I hope to be able to give them more romping territory in a dog-friendly yard!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Jane said:


> Hi Maya,
> 
> This is tangent to your question, but have you considered xpenning off a cleaner area for Saydee to play? You could let her into the rest of the yard under your supervision, etc.
> 
> I have a large back patio xpenned off for the dogs - they stay much cleaner and it is less frustrating for me. But I am a clean freak. Once we relandscape, I hope to be able to give them more romping territory in a dog-friendly yard!


Jane
We've thought about the xpen but our patio is pretty small... Plus I'm afraid she would start going potty on the patio and I can't have that! I'm not sure an xpen would solve the problem. When she goes on the grass to potty, she digs her face down in and gets the deep down muck on her face. Digging for worms. She also has a penchant for bird poop. She rolls on worms and bird poop and also snacks on both delicacies. Delightful, right?

uke:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I sympathize, Maya. Scout also loves worms. He'll always bring them in when they venture onto the patio! Yuk!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Jane said:


> I sympathize, Maya. Scout also loves worms. He'll always bring them in when they venture onto the patio! Yuk!


Worms are currently the bane of my existence.
uke:


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Maya,

Brody's nickname is "Dirty Country Dog". He loves worms, bird poop, deer poop, generally all mud and messes. And since it's started raining in Oregon, I pretty much head for the sink or shower and give him a quick "spray off" of face, feet and belly (it gets really filthy). Wipes are great, but not enough when he's been patrolling in the garden!

In spite of that, he's my boy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maya...I do use a turkey baster....lol
I don't have a worm problem, but every 2 or 3 days I do a good face wash just to clean since we get licked to death. I have a coffee can that I fill with warm water plus a little conditioner and "baste" him ... using my fingers to rub and clean. I also stand him at the sink like Karen does except I drape a hand towel over his chest and clip it at is neck with a clip like I use on chip bags to keep him dry.

Cicero did have one spot that he loved to dig and play in that got his face really dirty. For 2 morning, I took the Bitter Apple out and sprayed that area....now he doesn't even go to that area.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Maya...I also stand him at the sink like Karen does except I drape a hand towel over his chest and clip it at is neck with a clip like I use on chip bags to keep him dry.


What a great idea! So simple! So sensible...so why didn't I ever think of it?!

Sheri


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Maya...I do use a turkey baster....lol
> I also stand him at the sink like Karen does except I drape a hand towel over his chest and clip it at is neck with a clip like I use on chip bags to keep him dry.


So - you one up'd me, huh? LOL ound: Actually, I LOVE that idea and think I'll try it for Grace. Thanks!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am piping in regarding the blueberry facial and face baths. First of all, I don't think mine is SPA brand. Moxie is way too cozy in my lap to disturb or I would get up and check
Also, we have not mastered the face bath. Somehow it is almost as much of an ordeal as a full bath at this house....
Oh well....I smooch him anyway.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

moxie said:


> I am piping in regarding the blueberry facial and face baths. First of all, I don't think mine is SPA brand. Moxie is way too cozy in my lap to disturb or I would get up and check
> Also, we have not mastered the face bath. Somehow it is almost as much of an ordeal as a full bath at this house....
> Oh well....I smooch him anyway.


Debra - you'll have to let me know the brand your using and maybe I should avoid it? I'm just curious.

I'm thinking it might be easier for me because Gracie is so small. Plus, she doesn't put up a huge fight because we started doing it when we first got her, so she got used to it. Who knows???


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

So funny ound:

Rocco is a wiley worm hunter! Relishes them then Rolls on them too. 

It must run in the family. :suspicious:

~Michelle and Rocco


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought I would share this link to another pet supply place, Ryan's Pets. I just bought the SPA facial scrub today for $5.65. I do have the advantage of being able to drive there, shop their warehouse and not pay shipping. Their prices are good. Their staff is helpful and friendly in person as well. I haven't ever tried ordering online.

http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/productList.asp?categoryCode=6430&startItemCnt=1


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm using this, but have a question...she licks it like crazy while I'm washing her face...is that okay? Also, it is impossible not to get it in her eyes...is that okay too?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Karla - When I do (my) Gracie, VERY little shampoo gets in your mouth. She also licks, but I think most of what she is getting is water. We use a small amount of the scrub. So - make sure you are not using too much of it - and you will be fine. It is a good product and I don't see any warning messages on it. Honestly, it never crossed my mind and I tend to be a little over paranoid about things.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Maya...I don't know why some ideas come to you at 2 am, but here's my suggestion.

Buy a few water bottles that have a sports top..like this one








then fill it with warm water. Next, take a towel and put it under your fur baby's chin and squirt away. Apply a little soap then use the sports bottle to rinse all the gunk into the towel.:biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Great idea, Diane!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, that's so smart, Diane!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Diane, just this past weekend as I was washing Cicero's face, I noticed the dishwasher soap bottle was empty so I rinsed it out and use it. So much more water than the turkey baster.:whoo: I am going to try your bright idea of the towel under the chin because Cicero loves to relax that way for his topknot...and for a face wash, the towel will help keep him dry. You're a smart lady!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey..it was one of those revelations that comes to one at the wee hours..Don't you get those too? :biggrin1:


----------

